# Holding steady?



## Albtraum (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you comfortable with your draw weight?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Albtraum said:


> Are you comfortable with your draw weight?


Also is your length correct.Most of the time the length is too long and then you start waving around.If it is correct you should be able to pre load the shot come into the spot start your pulling sequence and it should explode fairly quickly.The more solid your length the more solid you can hold the dot in the spot.


----------

